# Jessica Alba has a natural birth



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Or so her brother says;

Quote:

He revealed that his sister chose to have "all natural" childbirth and said everything "went really well."








:


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

yay! hopefully she's breastfeeding!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I heard that she was a hypnobirthing mama too.


----------



## Blueena (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you guys read that Leila Ali (spelling?), is planning an all natural homebirth? thought that was so cool.


----------



## *Moomin* (Jan 25, 2008)

That's awesome! I was really disppointed to see that she has a nanny though...


----------



## Reg1123 (May 19, 2008)

http://babyrazzi.com/baby/2008/06/11...no-medication/

The expectant American Gladiator co-host, 30 (and daughter of boxing champ Muhammad Ali), revealed that she is having a boy at Saturday's Celebrity Family Feud taping in Los Angeles.

"His name is going to be Curtis Jr. and Mohammed is the middle name," she told Us magazine. (Ali married her husband Curtis Conway in July 2007.)

Although she has "gained 20 pounds so far," she said she hasn't had any unusual pregnancy cravings.

"I feel great!" she said.

Due in "three months," she said she plans on "doing a natural home birth with no medication." (She's also using a midwife!)

So the fitness fanatic has had to put down the weights.

"My husband has got on me a couple of times saying, 'You're not supposed to be doing that with those weights!'" she said. "I'm like, 'Oh, OK.'"

(Still, the former DWTS contestant said she manages to do "an hour of cardio on the elliptical or spinning, but not such high impact. Then, I also do some plates and light weight training, but nothing very strenuous.")

Is her famous boxing father psyched to be a granddad?

"Of course," she told Us magazine, "but I think he'll be more excited once the baby is actually here."


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
yay! hopefully she's breastfeeding!

One article talks about her buying a boppy, so I think she was at least planning on it.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Moomin** 
That's awesome! I was really disppointed to see that she has a nanny though...

Ah, come on, to each their own. You have no idea how she is going to utilize that nanny. Mothers everywhere have other people involved in their childcare.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

GOO LAILA!!!! That would be SOOOOO great for the WOC community to see!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reg1123* 
http://babyrazzi.com/baby/2008/06/11...no-medication/

The expectant American Gladiator co-host, 30 (and daughter of boxing champ Muhammad Ali), revealed that she is having a boy at Saturday's Celebrity Family Feud taping in Los Angeles.

"His name is going to be Curtis Jr. and Mohammed is the middle name," she told Us magazine. (Ali married her husband Curtis Conway in July 2007.)

Although she has "gained 20 pounds so far," she said she hasn't had any unusual pregnancy cravings.

"I feel great!" she said.

Due in "three months," she said she plans on "doing a natural home birth with no medication." (She's also using a midwife!)

So the fitness fanatic has had to put down the weights.

"My husband has got on me a couple of times saying, 'You're not supposed to be doing that with those weights!'" she said. "I'm like, 'Oh, OK.'"

(Still, the former DWTS contestant said she manages to do "an hour of cardio on the elliptical or spinning, but not such high impact. Then, I also do some plates and light weight training, but nothing very strenuous.")

Is her famous boxing father psyched to be a granddad?

"Of course," she told Us magazine, "but I think he'll be more excited once the baby is actually here."


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

She had the baby at Cedars. Cedars or "Caesars" does not have a reputation for doing natural births.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

If nothing else, it sounds like it was definitely vaginal....and in C-Section Happy Hollywood this is a good thing for her.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
She had the baby at Cedars. Cedars or "Caesars" does not have a reputation for doing natural births.

They don't, but it does happen now and then. They even have a midwife on staff who, finally, is allowed to catch babies (for a good long while, she was just used as an RN). She's a great midwife, too... she was there for my first son's birth at UCLA.

Cedars is getting better. I still wouldn't set foot in it for my own birth, but it's not as bad as it used to be from everything I've heard.


----------



## ewagaman (Apr 16, 2008)

sharr610: Thanks for calling out the nanny comment. So quick to judge sometimes...

Does having a nanny immediately knock you down a couple of notches on the "good mommy" scale?


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefragile7393* 
If nothing else, it sounds like it was definitely vaginal....and in C-Section Happy Hollywood this is a good thing for her.

Exactly. I knew there was a chance that "natural" was used in place of "vaginal", but the way it read I didn't take it that way. Either way, I am glad she didn't schedule a c-section for no reason, in the world of celebrities that is a rarity.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewagaman* 
sharr610: Thanks for calling out the nanny comment. So quick to judge sometimes...

Does having a nanny immediately knock you down a couple of notches on the "good mommy" scale?

I know, if I could afford a nanny I would be all over that. I think at newborn age there is maybe a risk of the nanny taking over, and the mother not properly bonding though, so maybe that is what some are thinking.


----------



## dewi (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharr610* 
Ah, come on, to each their own. You have no idea how she is going to utilize that nanny. Mothers everywhere have other people involved in their childcare.


----------



## sunrainlife (Jun 15, 2006)

FINALLY. I was becoming physcially ill hearing about all of the elective C-sections....ARGH. I'm so happy natural childbirth is a priority for some celebrities.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reg1123* 
http://babyrazzi.com/baby/2008/06/11...no-medication/

The expectant American Gladiator co-host, 30 (and daughter of boxing champ Muhammad Ali), revealed that she is having a boy at Saturday's Celebrity Family Feud taping in Los Angeles.

"His name is going to be Curtis Jr. and Mohammed is the middle name," she told Us magazine. (Ali married her husband Curtis Conway in July 2007.)

Although she has "gained 20 pounds so far," she said she hasn't had any unusual pregnancy cravings.

"I feel great!" she said.

Due in "three months," she said she plans on "doing a natural home birth with no medication." (She's also using a midwife!)

So the fitness fanatic has had to put down the weights.

"My husband has got on me a couple of times saying, 'You're not supposed to be doing that with those weights!'" she said. "I'm like, 'Oh, OK.'"

(Still, the former DWTS contestant said she manages to do "an hour of cardio on the elliptical or spinning, but not such high impact. Then, I also do some plates and light weight training, but nothing very strenuous.")

Is her famous boxing father psyched to be a granddad?

"Of course," she told Us magazine, "but I think he'll be more excited once the baby is actually here."

That's awesome









Some of the comments on there make me








The one about black people naming kids after the father, um








and the stuff about as soon as she goes into labour she'll be begging for drugs... meh, whatever.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reg1123* 
So the fitness fanatic has had to put down the weights.

"My husband has got on me a couple of times saying, 'You're not supposed to be doing that with those weights!'" she said. "I'm like, 'Oh, OK.'"

(Still, the former DWTS contestant said she manages to do "an hour of cardio on the elliptical or spinning, but not such high impact. Then, I also do some plates and light weight training, but nothing very strenuous.")

Huh? There's nothing wrong with weight training during pregnancy! It's just as safe as cardio.
I'm glad that she says she's still doing some weight training.







I think it's just as important that the message gets spread that exercise during pregnancy is healthy... just like homebirth is a healthy, safe option too.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

My sis is 6 weeks pregnant and was told not to lift anything over 20 lbs. Wha?


----------



## Engineering_Mama (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
My sis is 6 weeks pregnant and was told not to lift anything over 20 lbs. Wha?









I am so glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get this! My sister was told the same thing. Both my mother and my mother-in-law have told me to be sure I don't lift anything. Thank goodness neither one of them lives anywhere nearby. I just don't tell them what I do!







Now granted I'm not lifting anything really heavy anymore, no hauling around 70 lb bags of concrete for now, but as long as I'm comfortable and not overly straining I go ahead a pick up whatever I need to.


----------



## HisBeautifulWife (Jun 18, 2008)

This might but me in the corner by myself but I hate it when people say "natural birth". It seems like that phrase puts some women higher than other then out comes the arrogant attitudes _"oh well my birth was NATURAL"_.

If a baby is coming out of your vagina then the birth is natural as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HisBeautifulWife* 
This might but me in the corner by myself but I hate it when people say "natural birth". It seems like that phrase puts some women higher than other then out comes the arrogant attitudes _"oh well my birth was NATURAL"_.

If a baby is coming out of your vagina then the birth is natural as far as I'm concerned.

I suppose it might be attitude behind the words, but i don't mind people calling their low/no intervention, no pain med births natural.

I was induced (for medical reasons) for my vba2c and, even before i got pain-meds 30(?) some hours into it, it was anything but natural.

But yay! Jessica Alba!







:


----------

